# Romantic Woodwind Concertos?



## ScottManson

Hi all

I love playing classical music. I am a flautist, however I do not particularly like Baroque music. This means that I am stuck playing Classical concertos on the flute.
Does anyone know of concertos written in the Romantic era, not just for flute, but any woodwind instrument?


----------



## joen_cph

It´s a limited repertoire and very much off the beaten path, plus it partly depends on where you set the limit period-wise.

_Weber _is of course an option, some lovely pieces for clarinet and for bassoon + orchestra.
_Hummel _did a Bassson Concerto too.

Later on, I guess _Richard Strauss_´ Horn Concertos belong to the more well known (there´s one by _Franz Strauss_ too). And a horn concerto by _Schoeck_ comes to mind too.

Sadly, _Nielsen_ only finished the Flute Concerto and the Clarinet Concerto, he planned from a series of solo concertos from the wind quintet ensemble. They are somewhat modern, though.

_Malcolm Arnold_, _Gordon Jacob_, _Rawsthorne_, _Finzi_ and _Vaughan-Williams_ are among those from the later, rich British tradition who wrote wind concertos, some of them I guess can be described as somewhat Romantic.

There´s also a 20th-century French tradition - _Ibert, Milhaud, Jolivet, Francaix, Chaminade_, etc.

Wikipedia has entries for the instruments; example:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bassoon_concerto


----------



## ScottManson

Thank you for replying.

I am pleased that some could be found. Which ones would you personally recommend? 
I have been to see Weber's bassoon concerto, played by the Edinburgh Youth Orchestra with Rhiannon Carmichael as soloist, however it struck me as Classical more than Romantic. I had not known about Nielsen's Concertos. I will need to investigate these.

As a composer, I also wish to write wind concerti. Which ones would be good to study from this list (I write in a Romantic style)?


----------



## joen_cph

There´s another piece by Weber too; it is debated whether he´s classical or romantic or in-between.





I forgot to mention Benoit´s Flute Concerto, some people consider it a gem, but it´s one of the few mid-19th century, more well-known pieces.





It´s really a matter of taste; just hear some samples on you-tube, a lot of it is there ... I like Nielsen´s clarinet concerto, but it may be too modern for you. The English often have a somewhat pastoral mood, that may appeal to you.


----------



## TMHeimer

I would not consider the Nielsen Clar. concerto at all Romantic. As well, I believe it was his last major work, 1928 I think.
There are some nice lyrical sections, though.


----------



## Vasks

Carl Reinecke's Flute Concerto 100% Romantic Here's a performance of the first movement


----------



## Rogerx

Weber at number one, Mozart and many more.


----------



## Art Rock

From the end of the late romantic period, there's of course Strauss' Oboe concerto.

British 20thC composers have been suggested - I'd definitely try Vaughan Williams' Oboe concerto and Finzi's Clarinet concerto.


----------

